# "Dummies" Author



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

I just had one of those "Holy [email protected]!" moments.

I pulled out "Classical Music for Dummies" to check on something. My eye fell on the one of the author's names, Scott Speck.

And I went, "Scott Speck, I know that name. He's the musical director for the symphony I go to." (Which is usually not the symphony here in town. I prefer the symphony across the state line. It tends to play the music I like so it's worth a 45 minute drive to me.) "Is that a coincidence?"

So I checked and it's the same guy. I had absolutely no idea. 

He co-wrote "Opera for Dummies" too.

No one else I know is actually going to care about this. So I'd thought I'd post it here as I just had to say _something_ to someone.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Margaret said:


> No one else I know is actually going to care about this. So I'd thought I'd post it here as I just had to say _something_ to someone.


I suppose one else I know will care about my reply either, but I thought I'd make it anyway. Congratulations on your discovery; you can now take your copy of the book to him and ask him to sign it, and then make a post in the autographs thread. Every little helps.


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

Elgarian said:


> I suppose one else I know will care about my reply either, but I thought I'd make it anyway. Congratulations on your discovery; you can now take your copy of the book to him and ask him to sign it, and then make a post in the autographs thread. Every little helps.


Good suggestion. I will have to do that the next time I go to one of the afternoon rehearsals. The atmosphere is much more relaxed and open & I should be able to just walk up to the stage and ask.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Margaret said:


> I just had one of those "Holy [email protected]!" moments.
> 
> No one else I know is actually going to care about this. So I'd thought I'd post it here as I just had to say _something_ to someone.


Actually even those who you don't know will find it absolutely riveting that you have not said this again, please continue


----------

